# rocky river fishing?



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

hey guys. i usually fish conneaut and the grand and all the feeder streams. my new girlfriend live right by the rocky and last week it looked pretty good. i wondered how it was fishing. i dont want any spots but ill be out there thurs and figured id take my rod and give it a try. iv never fished there but i like new scenery and like wondering around trying new spots and exploring. jus wondered how it was there thats all. thanks


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just started going for steelies this year and almost exclusively Rocky(limited tries at 72nd)..I love that river. just go down there to any access. they are defined pretty well. you plan on lower or upper rocky?


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

not sure what considered the lower or upper where i went last week to check it out it was in a park by the mouth. by erie. i cant remember what park it was though. my gf lives n independence so it was about 15 min or so from there. sorry not much info.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Guys

Myself and Limaflyman will be up Thursday but not sure if it will fish due to melt off. Be sure to look at flow rate on DNR site. I always start by mouth then move up. Good luck and maybe we will see ya. I will be wearing an OGF hat.


----------



## Gooseman71 (Mar 28, 2009)

chopper29 said:


> not sure what considered the lower or upper where i went last week to check it out it was in a park by the mouth. by erie. i cant remember what park it was though. my gf lives n independence so it was about 15 min or so from there. sorry not much info.


That's the lower end and not a bad place to start. If you drive up stream from there you'll see washed out river fords, if you new to the river and don't know any other spots you can't go wrong with the fords. The first ford is at rockcliff park and is always heavily fished but it produces. I can't think of the name of the other ford, but the third is a horse ford call Morley ford, you'll see it on your hand hand side. Hope this helps.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks goosman and ill look for ya eyecatcher. i used to go to lima all the time. iv got some friends up there. im jus lookn to do something so ill give it a try. thanks again everyone


----------

